# Grips for a I.N.A. Tiger



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have an I.N.A. Tiger in .38 spl. and would like to purchase some combat style grips for it. Something from Hogue or Pachmayr would be nice. 

This revolver was made in the 1960s and was a competitor with Taurus and Rossi. It's very simular to the "J" frame Smith & Wesson.

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------

